# FR: N'empêche / Il n'empêche (pas) (que) / Cela n'empêche pas que



## verbivore

_Avec le recul, je comprends le souci d'éfficacité de celui qui présida au choix de la répartition des chambres. *N*'empêche, ça m'a révolté, alors. J'ai vu assez vite que le fait de vivre avec lui allait faire de moi un garçon en marge, déclassé,..._

Que fait le "*N'*" ici ? Pourquoi est-il seul comme ça ? J'ai entendu parler du "NE" explétif, mais pas employé comme ça.

Merci

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## dicomec

...That doesn't stop me from being revolted...
(That's the way I read it anyway.


----------



## mabar207

La signification est exactement la même que: "Il n'empêche pas que". Sans le "N" ça change tout le sens de la phrase par contre... C'est une expression famillière et je crois que c'est une erreur de l'utiliser à l'écrit. Quelqu'un peut confirmer/infirmer?


----------



## verbivore

Merci mabar. En fait, c'était un écrivain célèbre qui l'a écrit  

(Phillipe Labro, _L'étudiant étranger_ , 1986)

La phrase m'avait donné l'impression que l'usage était une tournure d'une sorte.


----------



## dicomec

Je trouve « n'empêche » comme dans l'example de temps à autre dans les bouquins, mais il se peut que ça, c'est une liberté permise aux auteurs.


----------



## Punky Zoé

mabar207 said:


> C'est une expression famillière et je crois que c'est une erreur de l'utiliser à l'écrit. Quelqu'un peut confirmer/infirmer?


It depends on the context and the level of the writing. In a novel, no problem (according to the context), in a presentation, I would avoid it.


----------



## Peter&Steven

mabar207 said:


> La signification est exactement la même que: "Il n'empêche pas que". Sans le "N" ça change tout le sens de la phrase par contre... C'est une expression famillière et je crois que c'est une erreur de l'utiliser à l'écrit. Quelqu'un peut confirmer/infirmer?



Pour moi,  "N'empêche" est la contraction de "Il n'empêche" ou "Cela n'empêche pas le fait que" (formulation "barbare")
Effectivement ceci est juste utilisé dans le langage parlé, jamais à l'écrit.


----------



## Shahid_Paris

Hello, can someone pls help me to explain what is the difference or English synonym for below three sentences? Also if they are the phrase or just sentence? Thank you in advance.

*Ça n’empêche que*
*n’empêche que*
*Il n’empêche que*


----------



## petit1

As far as I know, we don't say "_ça n'empêche que_".
The other two expressions have the same meaning, the first one is an abbreviation of "_il n'empêche que_" and is used in spoken language. It means something like "_nonetheless / however / be that as it may_".


----------



## Shahid_Paris

Thanks.  So, it meanse in office or academic purpose we cant use them in France ?


----------



## JClaudeK

More useful information here: mais il n'empêche que
and here. 



Shahid_Paris said:


> So, it meanse in office or academic purpose we cant use them in France ?


_'in office or academic purpose' _use_ "il n'empêche que"._


----------



## k@t

Bonjour, 

En principe, c'est :

_Il n'empêche que / n'empêche que,_
et
_Cela / Ceci / Ça n'empêche *pas *que, _

cependant, la forme avec *ça *et sans le _*pas *_se trouve, mais c'est une forme familière qu'il faut donc éviter dans des contextes formels.


----------



## petit1

> So, it means in office or academic purpose we cant use them in France


Sorry, *Shahid* ,if I was not clear. I wanted to say that the most correct expression is "*il n'empêche que*". And you will use it in office or academic purpose as well as in everyday life.


----------



## Shahid_Paris

Very clear. thank you very much.


k@t said:


> cependant, la forme avec *ça *et sans le _*pas *_se trouve, mais c'est une forme familière qu'il faut donc éviter dans des contextes formels.


--- this line , could you please say it in English.


----------



## k@t

The correct form is _Ça n’empêche *pas* que_, instead it is possible to say _Ça n’empêche que_ (with _*ça*_, and without _*pas*_), but this form is colloquial and mustn’t be used in formal speeches or writtings.
(Sorry for my bad English.)


----------



## JClaudeK

petit1 said:


> As far as I know, we don't say "_ça n'empêche que_".


I totally agree with _petit1._
can be heard but it's wrong (bad French);  the right forms are either
_- (Il) n'empêche que_
or
_- cela (ceci, ça, ce qui) n'empêche pas que._


> 4. Loc. conj. de coordination à valeur oppositive-concessive. (Il) n'empêche que, cela (ceci, ça, ce qui) n'empêche pas que. =  Et pourtant, malgré cela.
> EMPÊCHER : Définition de EMPÊCHER


_
_


----------

